# Honda Ridgeline



## jrm123180

Anyone thinking baout putting a plow on the new Honda Ridgeline? I'm interested to see how it would plow...


----------



## sixspeed

*Honda Ridgeline????*

Wonder who will be the first to make a mount for it???? Funny you never see frame mounts for Nissans or I'd have tried one for my Xterra...

If gas prices go up any more you're gonna see people putting plows on Honda Civic hybrids!!!


----------



## Fordistough

*Honda?*

Are you serious? I think you're all wasting your time on this japanese imitation crap! I think that no one can make anything worth the effort to put a plow on, unless it's American. Even Chevy can't do great at making a tough enough truck. This Oriental crap is all imitation, and they're just trying to steal business from the boys who really work on. That truck is like a car with a bed.


----------



## Up North

Fordistough said:


> Are you serious? I think you're all wasting your time on this japanese imitation crap! I think that no one can make anything worth the effort to put a plow on, unless it's American. Even Chevy can't do great at making a tough enough truck. This Oriental crap is all imitation, and they're just trying to steal business from the boys who really work on. That truck is like a car with a bed.


I wouldn't knock Japanese to hard. They've been able to outlast many of our US made vehicles. As for putting a plow on the Ridgeline, I don't know but from what I've seen it appears to be more of a luxury ride type truck, don't think it's real purpose is to be used as most pickups are. That's just my opinion based on looking at one, I haven't driven or rode in one so I could be off base there.

As for "oriental crap being imitation"...don't see where you're coming from. Don't think they are trying to imitate anyone, actually I think it may be the other way around since Ford, Chrysler & Chev have all had certain models made by Japanese makers. And as far as Chevy not making a tough enough truck...just glad I didn't open that can of worms as you may take a beating on that comment. IMO it don't matter what "brand" you drive, any one particular vehicle has it's own personality it seems, some may be trouble free, some may be nothing but trouble. Just a matter of personal preference and a little bit of luck IMO.

Buck


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Fordistough said:


> Are you serious? I think you're all wasting your time on this japanese imitation crap! I think that no one can make anything worth the effort to put a plow on, unless it's American. Even Chevy can't do great at making a tough enough truck. This Oriental crap is all imitation, and they're just trying to steal business from the boys who really work on. That truck is like a car with a bed.


If ford is so friggen tough why are the trannies cracking in two and the engines catching on fire? Better think before you go running your mouth.  They don't call em super *doodies* for nothing.


----------



## sixspeed

*Honda Rigeline*

Wait till Toyota brings out their 3/4 ton replacement for the Tundra... Finally this one is supposed to be a real 3/4 - 1 ton plow truck that can hold a real plow. If it's a anything as reliable and as well built as our Tacomas then it's gonna be bye-bye F250 for us...

Ford's already # 3 for a reason and GM is soon to be # 2. While American manufacturers are too busy worrying about how to make money, whether they made their double-digit revenue growth this quarter and how to get their executives rich, the Japs are busy engineering and building a quality product. Remember, we taught the Japanese everything they know about building cars and trucks and they made forward progress while our manufacturers slept. Disgusting!

Yeah, Ford products (and GM's) are good but Toyota (and Honda) products are GREAT. There's no excuse from GM, Ford or Chrysler for any of the crap that they build. Maybe when the they lose their market share of the truck market (the last big-money vehicles in their lineup), to the Japs they will wake up.

I guess it's a question for the Lawnsite side but does it say much for America that Lawn-Boy/Toro had to go to a HONDA 4-stroke as a replacement for the 2-stroke in their commercial mower line... No excuses necessary.

And yeah, I do love my Z28 - it IS America but I sure wish it had my Toyota's quality...


----------



## justme-

Until the Japs make 1ton and up QUALITY DURABLE trucks Easily available in a semi american style (not looking like the fugly things on the Euro and Asian markets) they will not replace American trucks in this country. Toyota makes a good vehicle- I loved my old SR5 pickup, but I never would consider plowing one- frames were weaker than paper. Honda makes reliable stuff, but nothing heavy duty in the markets.

As to plowing with a car desguised as a truck- don't do it. Don't even contemplate it. It is increasingly diffacult to find any vehicle with a real frame and not unibody built. a unibody will NOT take the abuse of plowing unless you only (and I mean only) do your own drive AND you have a car/truck that you can live without. Someone on this board has a Pontiac 6000 with a homemade plow setup that works great for him. Try that on a New Corolla.

When the new 3/4 Ton Toyota come out there MAY be a market for it- lots of people that were Toy fans saw the Tundra as a great thing until it fell short on al it's promises of a heavy duty truck. If the new one does the same..... even if it does live up to it, many of us will not buy another Toyota truck simply because they don't believe it.

Personally I will never buy Japanese again. As far as trucks go it will be American- doing my part for the economy. (I know Toyota is built here- some of it and Dodge is owned by Daimler- I'd rather give my $$ to the germans than the Japs simply due to the unequal and unfair import/export tarifs in Japan on US made items.)


----------



## sixspeed

*Honda Rigeline*

My comment about a plow on a Civic is just a joke!!! 

I guess I'm just jaded after years of buying American cars and trucks and watching the quality get junkier. It's just nice to have trucks (and cars) that can go the warranty period (60 months for Toyota) without anything other than routine maintenance. None of my American trucks ever came close - NONE of them. No excuses necessary from the manufacturers or anyone else.

Lucky for the American manufacturers the Japs didn't get on the truck bandwagon 10 years ago. God help us if they finally do make one that can take a real plow. Maybe it will be their wakeup call to get serious about quality.

BTW Justme, I had a 96 2500HD Ram - I'd probably still have it if I would have got the Cummins instead of the 360... Can't deny that the fact that when we get something right (the Cummins) we REALLY get it right! And yep, it had it's share of nickel and dime problems (leaking axle seal in the made in USA D60 rear, leaking GM Saginaw Steering box, American made shifter boot ripped same week I took delivery). And what kinds of problems did Chrysler (and Ford) have with wear problems with heavy plows and diesels causing accelerated wear problems on the Dana 60 and D50 axle components??? They make enough trucks that there is NO excuse for the Americans to build junk PERIOD.


----------



## sixspeed

Sorry guys I apologize for venting.... I just get fed up when I see more jobs disappearing and the trade deficit widening while people willingly pay more for vehicles made elsewhere cause of quality and design problems on our stuff here..

Back to the original discussion I looked at the Ridgeline front end and it's like most new vehicles. Seems to be lightly built (the old "crumple zones") in the front end for safety reasons. Doubtful that it would ever be plow capable...

Older _CARS _ don't have the same design that's why that Pontiac 6000 here has a homemade plow... Ever look under a new car front bumper??? It's all styrofoam...


----------



## Peopleeater

I haven't read this whole thread, but I did take a look under a Ridgeline recently. Looked like a unibody frame to me. I wouldn't dream of putting a plow on it. Probably would even stand up to off-roading it. It looked like a product for soccer moms. 

Jeff


----------



## sixspeed

I did look at one it is unibody, no real front frame rails and it doesn't have a x case/low range - definitely soccer mom material... 

Seems strange that Honda would come out with it since the Subaru flavor of a small suv/pickup just isn't selling cause it's so ugly. 

Buuuuut - never can tell though doesn't snowbear make plows for just about anything. The Home Depot by me had some orange baby plow sitting out front this past winter. I could pick the whole thing up with one hand! - it looked like maybe THAT would fit!


----------



## RamesesSnow23

I have seen one, looked under one just last week. I would NOT plow with it and I highly doubt any plow manufacturer will come out with a mount for it. If honda was looking to make a "tough" HD 1/2 ton that could be worked hard then they failed. I think its intended as a vehicle thats just supposed to look cool but it does not even do that. The ridgeline can not even be compared to vehicles like the Tacoma, Tundra, Frontier or even the Titan. The 4 I just mentioned have "real" 4X4 systems with real T-Cases. They are built like trucks and the Titan can even handle a 7'6" without a problem. The others do well with 7' Curtis', LD Fishers, Blizzard 720's, etc. The Ridgeline can not compare to any other foregin trucks. IMO, all the foregin trucks have been built OK when it comes to plowing until recently when honda came out with this ridgeline. So the Ridgeline is in a totally different class when compared to the other import trucks on the market. I have no problem with imports for the most part, however, I do prefer American trucks. American trucks are going the wrong way too, they have ruined the Dodges IMO, the Fords have Trannies blowing up left and right, if I had to buy a new truck now it would probley be a Chevy 2500HD as much as I like the Fords, I don't know if I could go with one with the way things have been going lately.


----------



## dmontgomery

I plow with a 96 Toyota 4Runner. It works great and has proven to be very tough. I plowed 12" of snow on Dec. 23 with little effort. Any way....as far as jobs.....maybe if the american worker was willing to actually work for their pay and be productive, then the car companies would keep jobs here. How can a company argue with foreign workers who are willing to truely work instead of whine and actually earn less for it. I hate it that things are this way......but we as americans are lazy and think we "deserve" a paycheck....while many foreign work-ethics put Americans to shame.

If American's put as much time and effort into being productive as they do into complaining, and worrying about when they get their 15 minute break....things would be different.

I see it every third day......at the firehouse.....

Bring on the Toyota 3/4 ton..........

Derek


----------



## sixspeed

*Honda Rigeline*

Unfortunately it's the engineering not the assembly that makes a truck junk. And remember, the Japanese executive doesn't make millions like his American counterpart does. So I'll cut labor some slack since everybody deserves a decent wage.

I stand on what I said earlier - Yeah, the rigeline is a car that looks like a truck and is for the soccer mom crowd. But if Toyota or Honda ever brings a real fullsize out our big 3 are really going to have their hands full. Especially if it gets some fuel (gas) mileage, something that our trucks are horrible at...

Anybody see 4 wheeler this month - the project Nissan Titan puked it's D44. Dana rears are as old as dirt NO reason from them to come from the factory with ANY kind of defect. Dana knows what the weaknesses are why don't they fix the engineering problems then.

I'd love to see Toyota clone their 8" pumpkin rears but make them bigger for their upcoming 3/4t. Do it right with a 9-inch style front bearing supported pinion. Now there'd be a truck that could handle any kind of plow you could hang on it.


----------



## dmontgomery

Is there anywhere to find info on the Tundra 3/4 tons yet?


Derek


----------



## sixspeed

My buddy hasn't actually seen anything hard yet from his friend that owns a Toyo dealer... Only things I saw on the net are the same pictures that were in the mags a while ago...

I hear diesel and I hope some kind of manual trans and transfer case option. Knowing Toyota you'll see the trucks on the dealer's lot before you see anything else on the net...


----------



## justme-

dmontgomery said:


> Any way....as far as jobs.....maybe if the american worker was willing to actually work for their pay and be productive, then the car companies would keep jobs here. How can a company argue with foreign workers who are willing to truely work instead of whine and actually earn less for it. I hate it that things are this way......but we as americans are lazy and think we "deserve" a paycheck....while many foreign work-ethics put Americans to shame.
> Derek


Not really the way it is, I'm afraid. The workers in other contries "willing" to work "harder" for less are the 3rd world countries and recently upgraded ones where there IS no work so working for $2.00/hour is GOOD money and if they don't work hard they will be replaced in a heartbeat by one of the thousands of other unemployed people.
Americans work more hours per year then any other country in the world, take fewer vacations and sick days than other countries and have the least to show for it. 
The Japanese don't work Harder than us, they work SMARTER than us- something WE taught them and failed to continue doing. Dodge, remember, is owned and run by the Germans (Daimler), the Ram design as well as several other current vehicles are German influenced or Japanese based. The Stratus is a Mazda based car as is the new 300 series. Ford has had some influence from the UK with the aquisition of Jaguar and the buyout by Volvo (yes buyout, not merger. It was no more of a merger than the Daimler Chrysler, except that Ford kept it's own name)
the geniouses of the auto design world have all retired and the new world economy brings Europeon and Asian styling where it never was (and arguably never should be). None of the companies mentioned above have any excuses of building an inferior product, but they do. Because it's not cost effective to correct a "non problem". They design the D44 for a given loading and as long as that is not exceded it will only fail x% through manufacturing defects, where x% is an acceptible figure. Correcting that failure rating gets more and more expensive the smaller the percentage is to the point where is it cheaper and easier to redesign a more robust model (D60) for use in a weaker application than it might have otherwise been used.

The cost savings of a design of .01 per vehicle (or 1 manufacturing step) saves tens of thousands of dollars over the lifespan of the vehicles made (10,000 vehicles saves 100 bucks, but over the life of a model for 10 years at 1 million vehicles it adds up.)

Anyway, if you want a truck you need to buy a truck. The changes imminent in the DCX models will be profound when they happen for Dodge models (which may even be dissapearing completely) Ford, as always, waits until something goes terribly wrong before correcting it and waits until the customers have throughilly tested something before changing the ratings- Expect the same. Henry's mentality for new designs has never left the company.
Chevy follows the market best- people want x, Chevy modifys their line to better suit the X. (softer suspension for a more car like ride is a prime example)

Time's going to come when you need to buy a Mack to get a real truck that actually has a truck suspension and a work rated frame....


----------



## sixspeed

justme, your last line sums it up regardless of who makes it! Well put!


----------



## rawfish

lol.......almost all of the imports are made by AMERICANS here in the US now anyways:salute:


----------



## pjaln

please do not talk about the honda ridgline on this plow site anymore ...its a car not a truck ...period!!


----------



## jrm123180

I don't think it's a car...but I do agree that it is not a truck either.

It's more like my Subaru Baja...a "cuck"


----------



## dmontgomery

And sadly Motor Trend Mag. picks it as the "Truck of the Year"....


----------



## Fordistough

justme- said:


> Time's going to come when you need to buy a Mack to get a real truck that actually has a truck suspension and a work rated frame....


Actually, Justme, Nowadays the Frenchies bought Mack, and Renault-itized it. Now it is a wussy truck, with no quality, durability, or dependancy. What is the world coming to?

-Thann


----------



## 94Yota

I keep seeing people, not only on this site, complaining that the "foreign" trucks are built overseas. I think that most of the Toyotas, Nissans, and Hondas are built here in the USA. So... GM, Ford and Dodge are all outsourcing jobs while the "BIG 3" are employing Americans to build their cars and trucks.


----------



## sixspeed

*Mack is not French owned any more...*



Fordistough said:


> Actually, Justme, Nowadays the Frenchies bought Mack, and Renault-itized it. Now it is a wussy truck, with no quality, durability, or dependancy. What is the world coming to?
> 
> -Thann


Mack is now (and has been for the past few years) owned by Volvo AB of Sweden...

They're mostly still made here in the US (Macungie PA, Hagerstown MD and Winnsboro South Carolina) but I'm sure many of their suppliers have moved to Mexico.

And they have more than their share of reliability problems lately unfortunatley and IMHO they are all due to assembly sloppiness They are living proof in the class 8 market that high dollar labor salaries do not make a quality assembly.


----------



## Grunt0311

Not to rip on anyone, but if foreign trucks are so tough, and hold up so well, why is it so hard to find a plow mount for one?? Is it a conspiracy?? Why dont you see fleets of foreign trucks with dump boxes, and stakebodies?? I dont know, but I think it is strange that all these fleets of plow trucks and salt trucks are either Chevy, Dodge, or Ford. 

I agree that foreign trucks may last longer, if you are using them for what they were designed to do, drive on pavement to the grocery store, and ocassionally have to be put in 4x4 to go get the christmas tree. Dont believe me?? Well than take your pick of your foreign pride, strap my 8 1/2 foot Meyer plow to it (if you can find a mount), put 1000lbs of ballast in it, and go plow a 10 hr route over and over. I guarantee, yes that is right, GUARANTEE that it will not last long, and will overheat on the first night!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## dirt digger

You do see foriegns with dump bodies/service bodies/etc...Izuzu and Hino come to mind, and that doesnt even mention the Mercedes diesels in Frieghtliners...Now personally I own a Nissan Hardbody, and though I want to get rid of it so bad and get a 250 you guys are bashing imports way to much. I have taken that truck where my buddy won't even take his 150. I beat the crap out of the thing and it still runs like the day it was new in 1997. I've had two problems with it and that was the ignition switch and front brake calipers, and for being 9 years old i think thats pretty damn good. But then again its built like a truck...strong frame, brakes, and drivetrain...unlike the Honda Ridgeline


----------



## Grunt0311

dirt digger said:


> You do see foriegns with dump bodies/service bodies/etc...Izuzu and Hino come to mind, and that doesnt even mention the Mercedes diesels in Frieghtliners...Now personally I own a Nissan Hardbody, and though I want to get rid of it so bad and get a 250 you guys are bashing imports way to much. I have taken that truck where my buddy won't even take his 150. I beat the crap out of the thing and it still runs like the day it was new in 1997. I've had two problems with it and that was the ignition switch and front brake calipers, and for being 9 years old i think thats pretty damn good. But then again its built like a truck...strong frame, brakes, and drivetrain...unlike the Honda Ridgeline


Digger, you cant compare Hino's and the like to off the line 1/2 - 1 tons, as they are more like a F450/550. I am not bashing foreigns, I am saying they are not made for heavy commercial use. You didnt address strapping my 8 1/2 footer on it, and adding 1000lbs to the bed for ballast. Bottom line, Toyota, Honda, and Nissan DO NOT MAKE an off the line truck that will hold up to commercial use.


----------



## dirt digger

right...but Toyota and Nissan don't make 3/4 and 1 tons. If they did they would hold up to commercial use. Actually not to long ago if i remember Toyota made a dually tacoma style truck that U-haul put their bodies on. I still see them on the roads today. As for hanging 1000 pounds off the front any 3/4 and 1 ton can do that, and if these manufactures made a truck that could be classified as a 3/4 or 1 ton they they woud be able to hold the weight...I'm not trying to pick any fights here, all i'm saying is that it doesn't matter who makes the truck, if it designed to handle heavy loads, it can handle a plow, and with Nissan and Toyota's reputation if they were to design a 3/4 or 1 ton they would hold up to commercial use...whether people would buy them or not is another story.


----------



## NJBuickRacer

Maybe I should dig up some year old threads to revive them too


----------



## 94Yota

Grunt0311 said:


> Not to rip on anyone, but if foreign trucks are so tough, and hold up so well, why is it so hard to find a plow mount for one?? Is it a conspiracy?? Why dont you see fleets of foreign trucks with dump boxes, and stakebodies?? I dont know, but I think it is strange that all these fleets of plow trucks and salt trucks are either Chevy, Dodge, or Ford.
> 
> I agree that foreign trucks may last longer, if you are using them for what they were designed to do, drive on pavement to the grocery store, and ocassionally have to be put in 4x4 to go get the christmas tree. Dont believe me?? Well than take your pick of your foreign pride, strap my 8 1/2 foot Meyer plow to it (if you can find a mount), put 1000lbs of ballast in it, and go plow a 10 hr route over and over. I guarantee, yes that is right, GUARANTEE that it will not last long, and will overheat on the first night!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


...and I'll add my 2 cents. I raced a 1995 6speed Z28 in SCCA solo races from time to time...not alot just a few times a year. After 2 rearends, 1 tranny and a damn intake leak (GM tried fixing several times) I gave up on the heavy Chevy and bought a 1995 Toyota Supra. After 12 races over the years I have had 0 issues with the Supra....and I push the Toyota way harder than I ever did the Z28.


----------



## Seamus

I have two Nissans. One is a 95 Hardbody KC 4x4 V6 with a Sno-Way MT 6'8" with 108k on it. The other is an 87 Hardbody 1-Ton with 190k on it. The 95 plows like a beast and the 87 has a 4400lbs gross rear axle weight rating. That is more than my 06 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4x4(3800 lbs). I'd say that is pretty good for a truck that gets 18-20mpg and is small enough to be parked in a compact parking space. Both Nissans get routine maintenance and have never had any need of major repairs. If that's not reliablity, I don't know what is.
Seamus


----------



## chevyplowboy

*nissans*

Nissan's do have plows for their trucks snow-way is the best for a Nissan, Honda ridge line is a crv with a bed on it. I work at a Nissan dealership Nissan are great for driveways.


----------



## basher

chevyplowboy said:


> Nissan's do have plows for their trucks snow-way is the best for a Nissan, Honda ridge line is a crv with a bed on it. I work at a Nissan dealership Nissan are great for driveways.


I've heard good things about the Titan as a light duty snow pusher. I know a couple of Tundras running around that are holding up real well as plow machines, and some Tacomas guys are loving in driveways. I wounder about the Ridgeline though, I not sure how well the Uni-Body would deal with the extra stress. Uni-body is very particular in how the loads distribute. Creating a "hard spot" or "Stress Raiser" could cause cracking at the mounting points, and possibly effect the ride and handling characteristics. Won't know till someone does it.



dmontgomery said:


> And sadly Motor Trend Mag. picks it as the "Truck of the Year".....


Check the article in their sister mag Truck Trend. They give it the Truck Of The Year (?) but really trash it in a side bar on payload capacity


----------



## Voyager AL

uh, guys, the Ridgeline is built in Marysville,Ohio, by AMERICAN labor force. Right next door to the GoldWing and VTX plant.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Personally, I will not buy or drive anything foreign...and in my book that is: Nissan, Toyota, Honda, etc. American to me is GM, Ford Motors, and Daimler Chrysler. If those three dont make it, I dont need it! Just my 0.02 though!


----------



## Voyager AL

Did ya ever look into how much foreign is on that John Deere?? Or Harley??


----------



## Remerson

*Feeling threatened?*

I'm very puzzled as to why some of you are comparing import 1/2 ton trucks to your own 3/4 and 1 ton workhorses. This thread began as a question posed to the masses and has somehow turned into a "Be American Buy American" soap box. 

You shouldn't feel threatened by my little 1/2 ton tundra with it's puny 7 foot blade. I will not be plowing any parking lots with this little truck. Unfortunately there is no current 3/4 or 1 ton import for you to compare yourselves to... But just wait 'til my bigger brothers arrive (no doubt rolling out of a plant in Indiana or Texas). Then the Big 3 will be forced to pay more attention to TQM to put out a more reliable product. You should be happy about the pressure put on the Big 3 by the Japanese - it will make American Trucks better!

Until they catch up, the Big 3 is relying on your patriotism to keep them in business.


----------



## dmontgomery

POPO4995;327770 said:


> Personally, I will not buy or drive anything foreign...and in my book that is: Nissan, Toyota, Honda, etc. American to me is GM, Ford Motors, and Daimler Chrysler. If those three dont make it, I dont need it! Just my 0.02 though!


Just so you know Daimler Chrysler is a Germany company....headquartered in Germany so to avoid the horrible tax burden of the US....... Chrysler was an American Co., it does not exist anymore.......

Apparently GM and Ford don't care about buying American...

Ford owns Mazda, GM owns Saab, and Isuzu....


----------



## 94Yota

POPO4995;327770 said:


> Personally, I will not buy or drive anything foreign...and in my book that is: Nissan, Toyota, Honda, etc. American to me is GM, Ford Motors, and Daimler Chrysler. If those three dont make it, I dont need it! Just my 0.02 though!


I was also an "American" buyer at one point...until they let me down once to often. 
In my book...I will only buy a Nissan, Toyota or Honda. They have FAR better build quaility than anything Ford GM or Dodge can muster up. Heck...there are more Americans building these "foreign" cars/trucks than building the big three. 
So, I guess I am supporting the American worker.


----------



## computeruser

Fordistough;214352 said:


> Are you serious? I think you're all wasting your time on this japanese imitation crap! I think that no one can make anything worth the effort to put a plow on, unless it's American. Even Chevy can't do great at making a tough enough truck. This Oriental crap is all imitation, and they're just trying to steal business from the boys who really work on. That truck is like a car with a bed.


That has to be one of the most factually incorrect statements I've ever read. Well, except for the car-with-a-bed part. I'm all for buying locally-made products, but this preference shouldn't serve to blind one from making an honest assessment of the relative merits of a competitor's products.

Mitsu, Toyota, and Nissan make some of the best trucks in the world. Sadly, many of the best of their products are not available in the US, but are THE vehicles to own in third-world where durablity and longevity can be a matter of life and death.

Toyota compact pickups have been the most durable small trucks available in the US for decades. You will notice that the folks into vehicle-dependent expedition travel consistently opt for compact Toyota pickup-trucks for cross-continent, international, and around-the-globe expeditions. They are not using S10s, Rangers, or Dakotas. I don't think that this is an accident. I would further submit that this is a FAR more meaningful testament to the durability and reliability of a particular product than what a line worker at Ford chooses to drive around town, up to deer camp, and for some mud boggin'.

It is true that at present, there aren't any 3/4- or 1-ton products available domestically from anyone but the Big 3. But this is NOT because the other guys are incapable of building quality heavy-duty trucks.


----------



## dmontgomery

have you ever noticed what vehicle terrorists tend to chose when riding around in news footage...... Toyota.....


----------



## ThisIsMe

Grunt0311;291537 said:


> Not to rip on anyone, but if foreign trucks are so tough, and hold up so well, why is it so hard to find a plow mount for one?? Is it a conspiracy?? Why dont you see fleets of foreign trucks with dump boxes, and stakebodies?? I dont know, but I think it is strange that all these fleets of plow trucks and salt trucks are either Chevy, Dodge, or Ford.


I take it you have never been outside the USA or Canada? Do that much and then report back when you see a Dodge, Chevy, or Ford, you might have a long wait.

I would guess that if you totaled up the dump bodies and stake bodies in the world, the big three would account for less then 4% and less then 2% would not surprise me at all.

Chris


----------



## ThisIsMe

Fordistough;214352 said:


> Are you serious? I think you're all wasting your time on this japanese imitation crap!


Good point. I think all manufactures should stop "imitating". Let's start with the big three "imitating" the engine invented buy Rudolph Diesel (a German). Or stop "imitating" the disc brakes invented by Frederick Lanchester (British). Course we would really be screwed without the driveshaft which was invented by Louis Renault (French). Should we go on?

Maybe you could provide some insight as to how we can get the big three to stop "imitating"?

Chris

PS Modern drum brakes were invented by Louis Renault as well, so the big three would have to come up with a new brake system.


----------



## denhob

*denhob*

As a 07 Ridgeline owner, I whole-heartedly agree that it is not the vehicle to plow with or mount a plow to. But at the same time, it is the BEST vehicle I have ever driven through the snow. The front wheel drive with automatic all wheel drive provides foul weather driveability like no other. It is not a car disguised as a truck, it is a uniquely engineered vehicle to be what it is.....Very Functional, Very Reliable.

And yeah, I've owned all the others...Chevy: electrical & 3 transmissions before 45k miles
Ford: electrical problems and Dodge I didn't keep long enough to find out


----------



## JDiepstra

I must admit I did not read this whole thread but I have 2 thoughts:

1. The original post must be a joke

2. Yes, put a 9'2" Boss V-Plow on it with wings.


----------



## nchinetti

I am also a very happy owner of a 2007 Ridgeline. It is as rugged and capable a truck as any others (domestics and imports) I have owned in the past, with one exception ... it is the most comfortable and best handling truck I have ever driven. A Honda Ridgeline won the latest Baja 1000 Stock Mini class, where trucks have to run mostly stock with only some suspension beefing up and minimal engine tuning for the extreme race conditions. So it is tough.

Like most non-commerical pickup truck owners, I use it to haul toys (motorbikes, boat) and light materials/supplies, so its 1500 lb bed payload and 5000 lb towing capacity are more than adequate for my needs. I have yet to come across snow and/or ice covered roads that it's all-wheel-drive system can't handle, and there are lots of snow and ice here in Quebec  It is important to understand how the VTM-4 AWD system works, as some of our old habits can end up being counter-productive, e.g. if you are really stuck or need to go up a steep slippery slope, just shift into 1 or R, hit VSA to turn off stability control (so it will let the tires spin), hit VTM-4 to lock the rear diff, then just go (diff will unlock automatically above 18 MPH). Contrary to a common misinformation about the Ridgeline, it has a unibody *and* a frame, which gives it a chassis much more rigid than any traditional body-on-frame setup. I don't use my Ridgeline for plowing, but others on the Ridgeline Owners Club have used it successfully with drag plows such as the Superplow. I may look at getting a drag plow for next winter as my snow blower probably won't last beyond this winter.

As others have already pointed out, many of the so called "imports" use more domestic (to North America) content and labour than the products of the traditional "domestic" manufacturers. My Ridgeline was made in Ontario, but the latest models are now assembled in Arizona. Also, America does not have a monopoly on the production of rugged trucks. Travel outside of North America and you will realize that very quickly.

As a first entry effort by Honda to the North America market, I think the Ridgeline gets an A-. There are a few things Honda can improve on, such as better fuel economy (everyone can do better here), more powerful engine, more Honda-like interior ergonomics (instead of trying too hard to be truck'ish), more factory options (e.g. skid plate), etc. The "domestics" have had many decades of head start in the pickup truck market, and I wouldn't give any of them better than a B (or a C- if I take into consideration their often dismal reliability track records).


----------



## CCLawn+Snow

*there is a plow for the ridge*

Hi, i have one of these - http://www.rocky-road.com/snowplow_guide.html http://www.rocky-road.com/snowplow.html .. on my 05 ridge, its no primary plow (we have 2 f250s with 8.5 westerns and a old bronco with a 7 ft. western) . i oridgionally got it 4 or 5 years for my old 98 grand Cherokee back when we only had one pickup. and it is a work horse, manual angle sucks, but i only use it to help out the "crew" and on my 1/4 mile driveway, its no western, and even with little safety lock, i still rigged a chain to hold it on the highway, overall a good plow, cheap price, and has really had a good using with no problems. also look at the guide, if i can mount it on a cr-v i dont think its going to hurt the ridge.

btw, the ridgeline is an amazing "truck" but im not going to argue its a truck, but i wanted something that can tow , be realiable, and confterable, and i didnt like the tundra at all.

- Ben,
.. Owner - Clean Cut Lawn and Snow


----------



## m2low

hmmm... imports not able to hold a plow? think about merceedes and isuzu overseas... they make some haulers, would hold a plow and do alright.. I think alot of what we see here is not enough to judge the whole name... toyota makes trucks not released in the US, there is so much more out there, right now costs to much to fix IMO - but thats soon to come down fast, once they get into the market and start shoing the big boys whats up... I will agree my 97 F150 was a great truck for what it was, and my 90 suburban is a good plow truck, but I am always working on something cause they are almost to rigid and cant take some stress... maybe if an import like titan could put some frame twist into the frame rails, they would have an AWESOME plow truck - it would hold blade down on the street and when you start stking it would not be so hard on it.. specially if there is frozen stuff underneath... but that would not be a good ouller for large trailers... so you have to decide what you are using a truck for its MAIN purpose and buy for that, each manufacturer has its own strenths and weaknesses - and there are lemons and mircles in each of those... late 90's ford could not make a ball joint that held up to daily tough driving, let alone abuse - mustangs to trucks I have seen them all break - chevy has great suspension parts that dont break, but good luck after you clean that drive out and park in it for a couple minutes, if its a hard working chevy its going to leak something... specially older models... dodge can haul anything just cant haul it past a gas station on the V10 2WD, but the 4x4's are ruff and tough and all that, but if your girlfreind was a little short in the brain department to begin with, after riding 4 hours in the truck you will be lucky to keep her out of a special needs class... (all this about dodge provided you have already swapped the transmission with something built to last). a guy with a designed truck for V8 and 1/2 ton truck used for 1/2 ton stuff will have nothing but raves about his truck - a guy with a 1/2 ton truck the manufacturer exp with diesel and heavy springs and more shocks, and all that on the old 1/2 ton rails not desgined to handle flex will flex and parts will break when you shuv a huge diesel in it... honda definately has their place in the small truck market, they are great for hauling all the things home from target, and geting out to the campsite - maybe even a bit of some minor off roading - but if I was going to stick a plow on one, I would get a light plow, only do my own driveway and take it off when driving down the road to prevent the unibody from flexing over tracks and such... what are those plows for light duty trucks and are light and clear? made out of plexi glass or something? would sure beat a shuvel on a cold day in the heated cab - and it would start, no plugging it in - just make sure after the drive is clear and you are headed out to the dept store to pickup whatever you can fit in the bed, to take that plow off so as not to cause any stress to the unibody truck "frame" design, its not meant to handle that.


----------

